

Ask HN: Please review my project - TwitVance - vijaydev
http://www.twitvance.com

======
vijaydev
TwitVance (<http://www.twitvance.com>) is an application to schedule tweets
that I created using Rails in my spare time. Feedback and suggestions most
welcome.

Prominent features: Ability to add multiple twitter accounts, integrated
bit.ly URL shortening.

------
sjwalter
I read every word of the landing page and still didn't know what TwitVance
did.

